#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Νομιμοποίηση αθλητικών εγκαταστάσεων (Γ.Γ.Α.)

## pan1891

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΜΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΟΠΟΥ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η Γ.Γ.Α., Η ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΟΥ 4178/13 ΑΡΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΒΟΛΑ - ΠΡΟΣΤΙΜΑ?

Για την νομιμοποιηση αθλητικων εγκαταστασεων οπου φορεας διαχειρισης ειναι η Γ.Γ.Α., η χρηση του νομου 4178/13 αρκει και με τι παραβολα - προστιμα?

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

